# Probleme beim konfigurieren



## Trialbiker82 (17. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich bin grad dabei mir mein Bike zusammen zu stellen.
Doch ich bin grad irgendwie am verzweifeln.

Nach langen hin und her hab ich mich für Dr.Z 2 entschieden.
Da ich aber Shimanofan bin (kenns vom HT) und die Umstellung nicht all  zu teuer ist wollt ich gern alles auf XT umstellen.

Das geht aber irgendwie nicht. 
Bsp.: 
Ich stelle Schaltwerk, Schalthebel auf XT, dann wenn ich den Umwerfer auf XT stellen will öffnet sich ein Fenster wo drin steht "Das aktuell verbaute Teil (Sram X9) gehört zu einer Teilgruppe, die nur als gesamte wieder entfernt werden kann"
Wenn ich dann auf okay drück stellt sich der Umwerfer auf XT *aber* dann sind die Schalthebel wieder auf SramX9 eingestellt,  was ja absoluter Schwachsinn ist.
Genauso ist es bei der XT Kurbel, die dann wieder zu einer Sram wird wenn ich die Schalthebel wieder auf XT umstell.

Alles sehr verwirrend
Was mach ich falsch??


----------



## San_Jager (17. Juli 2011)

bitte sehr

http://www.roseversand.de/mybike/detail_bike/id:65178


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Juli 2011)

Danke aber die Schaltung ist nur ein Teil den ich ändern wollte.

Mir geht eigentlich um das *warum *ich das nicht so einstellen kann?!
Habs mal bei einen Jabba Wood getestet und da funzt es so das ich alles einstellen kann.
Außerdem kann ich bei der XT Kurbel garkein anderen Umwerfer wählen als den XT.


----------



## San_Jager (17. Juli 2011)

Da kann ich dir auch nicht weiter helfen.
Ruf doch einfach mal am Montag bei Rose an und konfiguriere es mit jemanden am Telefon da läst sich sicher noch was machen.


----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

Mal nen anderen Webbrowser versucht oder ein Java-Update gemacht?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Juli 2011)

Meinste das liegt daran? Beim Jabba Wood funzt es super


----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

Dann bin ich überfragt, weiß nur, dass der FF schon mal bei so "Spielchen" nen Stock im Kopf hat. Der IE ist da etwas pflegeleichter, auch wenn er andere Schwächen hat.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Trialbiker82,

du müsstest etwas anders vorgehen. Probiere bitte Folgendes: Schaltwerk -> Schalthebel -> dann auf das Tretlager klicken und mit OK bestätigen. Es wird beim Wechsel des Tretlagers auf XT auch der Umwerfer mit ausgetauscht und am Ende ist alles auf XT gewechselt. Die Anzeige der Austauschgruppe erscheint wohl nicht, da zuvor noch der Hinweis kommt - Tretlager nicht kompatibel mit XO Umwerfer...
Ein einzelner Austausch des Schaltwerks ist nicht möglich. Wenn du über den Konfigurator hinaus Änderungen wünschst, setz dich bitte mit unserem Radverkauf in Verbindung:  0 28 71 - 27 55 - 70. Sie können dir auch gleich sagen, was möglich ist. 
Wir arbeiten daran solche Vorgänge zu vereinfachen.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------

